# Practice drawing betta or etc...



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not good at drawing things that are not fluffy so I want to practice drawing bettas or anything you can throw at me. The drawing qualities will vary and range from realistic to cartoony style. If you have a dog or cat that you want drawn, I'm up for that too! I can do chibi dogs and they can be done in minutes. 
I have no samples so don't laugh at my drawings D: Fishies are not my strong point.

Post the images you want me to draw. I think side views are easier for me to draw.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Can you please do Karma?


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

ooh could you do marlin?


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

@Mermaid Fish
Imma try! 

@Midnight Bettas
Do you have a clearer image?


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

Mermaid Fish said:


> ...


Err, I tried my best. Hope you like it


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry for the multiple posts D:
Karma take 2


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

I am in love with your drawings  Could you maybe give my boy a shot ? 










Edit: Ha ha my icon image a little bigger


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> I am in love with your drawings  Could you maybe give my boy a shot ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol sure, I'll do my best


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Could you do one of my Bruce? Could you also maybe do one of my Kitty, Tina? Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

I absouletly love him!!! Yout relly good! Thanks!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

@ Ruri- WOW! You're pretty goshdarn good!  Keep it up! 
I love the watercolor style ^^


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Can you make of of any of my fish?

I also have a rabbit that I could post pictures of too! : )


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

HelloThere123Betta said:


> Could you do one of my Bruce? Could you also maybe do one of my Kitty, Tina? Thanks!!!!!!


I'll try 



Mermaid Fish said:


> I absouletly love him!!! Yout relly good! Thanks!


I'm happy you like it! 



youlovegnats said:


> @ Ruri- WOW! You're pretty goshdarn good!  Keep it up!
> I love the watercolor style ^^


Thanks! 



PhilipPhish said:


> Can you make of of any of my fish?
> 
> I also have a rabbit that I could post pictures of too! : )


I'll try to draw Tigger, I can't really see his color so it may not be right. 
Post the picture of your rabbit, I'll be happy to draw it too.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just a heads up.
I eyedrop the color from the picture you guys provide. I'm too lazy to find the colors myself xD


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Tigger is like pink and red and purple...

I'll have to go out and take some pictures of Fuzzy, my rabbit.


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow Ruri! I love your style. If you have some extra time, I'd love a picture of Beast from my Avatar pic. I'll try to get you some more pics of him if you need it.

Attached is a bigger version of my avvy and another pic to help with his tail and fin patterns. He did not want his picture taken. Wouldn't hold still and kept flaring at my phone. 

Please and thank you!


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

@ruri wow, those are really good. and cute!
i'm always jealous of people who can do digital art. haha c:

if you have time, can you do one of little red and felix?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Can you do one of Tihs:









And one of my pitbull Chai?


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

if you could, choose one of the males in my album? lol. please and thanks you.


----------

